# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Destination Wedding

## TravelD

So my fiancee and I are thinking of a destination wedding to the Caribbean or Mexico or something of the sort. Does anyone have a location they have been to and recommend or any ideas? Neither of us have been to anywhere in the Caribbean and neither has anyone in our families. We're flying our parents and sisters/brothers down - so 10 of us in total + whoever else can make it. We'd like to be able to do a simple ceremony and maybe dinner, etc... down there, but we plan to get our marriage license in Toronto before we head down. Our plan is to do the wedding as a big family vacation together for 7 days or so and from there, we're planning on flying else where for another 7 days, nearby, for the 2 of us for our honey moon. Any ideas? Help? suggestions? All appreciated. Thanks in advance.

----------


## GFI

Try visiting Jamaica which is one of the best island in Caribbean as well as top honeymoon destination. Negril is pretty good destination of Jamaica where you can enjoy its peaceful strolls on powdery sand, swimming and snorkeling in limpid aqua blue water.

Tourist thronging there for honeymoon and most of the tourist gets married their. So visiting there and make your tour memorable.

----------


## jacky001

At Wedding Planners Goa, the planning of your wedding takes a creative turn handled as it is entirely by professionals - leaving you with time and space for laughter and giggles just before the Wedding March.
In fact, you will feel just like a guest at your own wedding, because we leave no stone unturned and handle it all A to Z. So just waltz into celebration, forget the cares, feel the excitement, turn on the guest! Make a statement!

----------


## josefpeter

Destination Wedding Invitations
When sending out wedding invitations to your destination wedding, be sure to do it early! A “Save the Date” card should be sent out as soon as you have finalized your planning, usually four to six months before the wedding date. You'll want to give a large window of time for the guests you've invited to be able to make arrangements to attend. DestinationWeddings.com can help you to get your arrangements made with enough advance notice that you'll be able to send out those invitations with plenty of time to spare.

----------


## petrejackmartin

The interest in India as a wedding destination has greatly grown in recent years. These days, not only do foreigners want to get married in spectacular venues all across the country, Indians do as well!Getting married  is a dream come true for many. Its pristine beaches, vast stretches of swaying palms and breath taking canopies.. all combine to form a perfect destination for a dream wedding.

----------


## joymartine

What's a destination wedding like? Picture yourselves in a warm, luxurious atmosphere with happy friends and family toasting the two of you. Music plays and a feast of fine food awaits.


Every wedding detail, from the setting to the officiant to the flowers and the cake, can be arranged at the destination to suit your taste. After the wedding ceremony, you won't have to leave this breathtakingly beautiful location so soon... if you choose to have your honeymoon there as well.Bridal consultant and author of Weddings for Dummies Marcy L. Blum notes a rise in the destination wedding, where a couple invites, say, 20 of their nearest and dearest on a mini-vacationa wedding destination has greatly grown in recent years. These days, not only do foreigners want to get married in spectacular venues all across the country, Indians do as well! The most popular locations for destination weddings in India are the authentic palaces of Rajasthan, and beaches of Goa (and now Kerala). Regal wedding or beach wedding, it's up to you to choose. One thing is important though, make sure you have a decent wedding planner or hotel event planner to do all the organizing. Their help will be invaluable.

----------


## autoauditmaster

At present trends people finding a new concepts of the wedding than I suggest the beach wedding is famous now a days.If you want to marriage in different concept than beach is good.

----------


## princebroew

Interest in India as a destination wedding has grown considerably in recent years. These days, not only foreigners who want to marry amazing places throughout the country, Indians, as well as! marriage dream come true for many.

----------


## davidsmith36

A goal wedding is characterized as wedding no less than 100 miles from where the lady of the hour at present lives. So envision the choices that definition opens up for you  the world truly is your play area.

----------


## jeffronald19

I would love to go Goa For my destination wedding as it is very fair in price as well as the atmosphere is just so cherish.

----------


## Gabb786

I wonder what outfits the brides choose for a wedding in the Caribbean?

----------


## Nertol

I also recently had a solemn event that we celebrated on one of the Caribbean islands. When the wedding is on the beach, do not choose bulky dresses. Therefore, I chose a light chiffon dress for myself on the site https://www.cathytelle.com/category/...type_bodice=or a light chiffon dress and was very delicate and light in new.

----------

